# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  More retic updates

## reptileexperts

Here we go. Another update of some of the retic collection! 


Dwarf Purple Albino


Dwarf Genetic Stripe 66% Het Albino - Going into shed


Bob Clark, White Phase Albino het for Stripe just moved up to Small Rats! 


50% Kalatoa Platinum Retic girl. RBI card only in frame for comparison not from rich ;-) Breeder was Michael Powell


Pure Kalatoa Anery Super Dwarf Male early 2011

Hope you guys enjoy! Pics were all fresh as of 1/20 at noon :-)

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (01-20-2013)

----------


## Rob

Beautiful retics

----------

_reptileexperts_ (01-29-2013)

----------


## EAC Reptiles

Awesome. I love the purple albino.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (01-29-2013)

----------


## oskyle1567

Tgat anery is gorgeous I hope to produce some of my own in a couple years.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_reptileexperts_ (01-29-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

Here's my biggest SD - he's 50% Kalatoa, 50% Mainland and is just around 6 years old. This boy was measured at 8 ft a couple months back and has shed twice since then moving up to 2.5lb rabbits. Given plenty of space and food super dwarfs have some pretty good growth potential! More with the purple tomorrow - she's got a brand new paint job as of this morning!

----------


## reptileexperts

and a better one of the Genetic stripe girl with her new paint job from yesterday!

----------


## Wes

Man those are all sweet! Thanks for sharing. The more retics I see the more I fall for them. Just made the final payment on a male 50% SD Amel Male and 50% SD 66% PH Amel Female from Prehistoric Pets Yesterday. Can't wait!

----------


## reptileexperts

Wes! You should've bought them direct from the source! Stephanie Laumeyer produced the Prehistoric stock of 50% SD Amel :-) www.thesnakepusher.com Congrats though! Those are not cheap snakes right now, but in 2 years or so Stephanie will have produced the first 75% SD Amels and hets! Even smaller stuff. Here's a nice feeding video with my genetic stripe project and my albino hogs from a few days ago.

----------


## Wes

Awesome video! and thanks for the link. I'll keep an eye out for her 75% SD stuff. Hoping to breed the Amel into some smaller stuff my self later down the road. I actually got a hell of a deal though. Let's just say I got both the male Amel and 66% PH girl for less than Stephanie is selling just a male for  :Wink: .

----------


## reptileexperts

Nice. That'll do.

----------

